# Pas de push Yahoo mail sur iPad



## samoussa (2 Juin 2010)

J'ai un compte yahoo mail sur iphone qui fonctionne en push sans problème. Mais quand je configure le même compte (de la même manière avec l'icone yahoo) sur l' iPad le push ne fonctionne pas et ne m'est même pas proposé. Là où dans l'iphone  ( réglages > mails > nouvelles données > avancé ) je peux choisir entre récup. des données, manuel, ou push, et bien sur l'ipad le push n'apparait pas.

Une idée? parce que là je cale...:mouais:

Edit : Et apparement je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## Patou34 (2 Juin 2010)

J'ai le même problème. Si quelqu'un a la solution, ça m'intéresse également...


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2010)

peu d'utilisateurs de yahoo mail sur ipad...


----------

